# Possible Website, what do you guys think?



## cjaudio (Jul 8, 2016)

Hey hows it going! I am just starting to put together a website. There are some awesome ones i have seen posted up here! Luckily you don't have to be a coder anymore to have a cool template.

Let me know if you think this works before i make some final touches and post it, any comments would be much appreciated!

http://cjaudiosolutions.wix.com/mysite-1


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jul 8, 2016)

I like it. The only thing is that "CJ Audio Solutions" and the social media icons are difficult to see over the background. A picture of you somewhere might also be nice.


----------



## Pasticcio (Jul 8, 2016)

As mentioned above, the background does not work with your text. Busy pictures like that will steal attention alot. Most of the information I get when opening your page has nothing to do with you. I see two fighters in a ring, lots of text, white over white makes me nervous. I would replace the background with something simpler imo.

Even something boring like this would make it alot more inviting imo. Just as with music, you want to be in control of where the audience's focus lies & not throw an overwhelming amount of information instantly at them.







Also if you could get rid of the Wix banners that would help aswell


----------



## cjaudio (Jul 8, 2016)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I like it. The only thing is that "CJ Audio Solutions" and the social media icons are difficult to see over the background. A picture of you somewhere might also be nice.


 Thanks, yea maybe if i have a background in black on my same and social media links that might work better. Yea i should put up a picture


----------



## cjaudio (Jul 8, 2016)

Pasticcio said:


> As mentioned above, the background does not work with your text. Busy pictures like that will steal attention alot. Most of the information I get when opening your page has nothing to do with you. I see two fighters in a ring, lots of text, white over white makes me nervous. I would replace the background with something simpler imo.
> 
> Even something boring like this would make it alot more inviting imo. Just as with music, you want to be in control of where the audience's focus lies & not throw an overwhelming amount of information instantly at them.
> 
> Also if you could get rid of the Wix banners that would help aswell



True i havent decided on making it offical so the Wix will drop off when i decide to pull the trigger. I'll look at making a plain background and see if i can find a "fancy" template. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Fab (Jul 28, 2016)

Interesting choice of colors and Font. Though I 'm not too keen on the title name; having 'solutions' on the end makes it sound a bit like a lawyers firm to me!


----------

